# POwer plant in Panama City



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Can someone give me the numbers or directions to where the power plant is. that people fish. I think it is in Panama city but am not sure. If you have the numbers is would be easier then giving me directions around a place I do not know. I live in Fort Walton Beach. 

Is there a place close to it where you can puut in a boat. 

Thanks


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

You will want to fish the discharge side of the plant.You can sight fish trout,reds and tarpon this time of year.You cannot catch bait here or keep your catch.STRICTLY CATCH AND RELEASE UNTIL MARCH.I used to fish the ditch but it gets a little crowded these days.Watch your tides in this area closely,as it can be a little shallow.Put in at Burnt Mill Creek off of hwy.388,less than a mile run to the ditch.


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Is this are as good as everyone says it is.


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Do you have the address for the place to put a boat in.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Directions:Take hwy.20 till you reach Ebro,turn right on hwy.79 south towards P.C.B. go about 9 miles and make a left on hwy.388..If you cross the West Bay bridge,you have gone to far.You will cross Crooked Creek bridge,keep driving a few more miles and you will cross Burnt Mill Creek bridge.As soon as you cross the bridge turn right on Burnt Mill Creek road.Follow this road about a 1/4 mile and the ramp will be on your right....you won't miss it.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Top Shelf (1/21/2008)*Is this are as good as everyone says it is.


It does have it's days.It gets a little crowded.I have counted upwards of 25 boats at one time.Every guide and weekend warrior in P.C.B. will be there.I prefer fishing the residential canals for big trout this time of year.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to drill wells at the old air force tank farm on north bay. There is a big concrete pier(closed to public without boats) That was the best speck/red fishing I have ever seen. I would catch a fish almost every cast. I think it is directly across from the power plant ditch.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Tarpon? How Big?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *tightlines (1/21/2008)*Tarpon? How Big?


50-60 pounders are not uncommon.I fished it once last season and saw some that were bigger but did not eat.


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Is there any bank fishing to the canal?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

There used to be a few years ago and up until then italways had been.It is now leased out to a hunting club.


----------

